# Pomp!!!!



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Made the trip towards Ft Pickens and got to the gate and they had it blocked and was getting the RVs out because of the storm that still hasn't made it here yet.... So no fishing there!!! 
Made the trip back east and checked a few areas that held to much of a break. Finally we found a place and set up camp for the morning..... Pics again tell the story?


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great eyes you have, for just the right place !

Massive pomp.

Kudos !


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Great pics hoping fort pickens will be open this weekend might take some family out there for some fishing fun. Glad to see you guys did great out there.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

What was the length of that first pomp? That is an impressive fish.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice pomps, that is a biggun. pretty sure that beats my 17 incher


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomps ! That first one is a stud !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Yup those are nice fish there! Nice job...


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice, congrats.

Not your fathers > Coney Island, IMO.


----------



## Bward850 (Feb 4, 2016)

That first one is real nice! What did it measure?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! Nice haul for sure .


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

What are you fishing with? Shrimp?


----------



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

The biggest was 16.5 at the fork. Thanks to all!!! Hope to see some of you on the beach soon!!!


----------



## T. Smith (Sep 30, 2015)

Just my luck I either leave a day early or arrive a day late. HaHaHa


----------

